# Need help mounting Backhoe on Yanmar



## jerhutch (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Yanmar 330D tractor with a Yanmar loader. I need to build (have built) a mount for my Koyker backhoe. Koyker does not make a frame mount for this backhoe so I need to have one build. I need to make this such that I leave the 3pt arms on and be able to remove the backhoe easily. Any thoughts, pictures, etc would be appreciated.
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jerry,

I've never seen one mounted direct to a Yanmar. Yours is certainly big enough, but I am not aware of any manufacturer that has a kit to mount to the small CUT frame and factory bosses.

I am by no means the authority.....but if you give Aaron or Stan Hoye, from Hoye tractor a call @ Hoye Tractor, 940-438-0386 as they have every kind of implement attached to their Yanmars you can think of.....and they are really nice and honest down to Earth people. They are not your typical sales driven types and if they don't have one they will tell you who does. 

Welcome to the TF forum and good luck, Regards, Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum jerhutch! :friends: :cheers: Your question is definitely a one off type application. I think mark777 has got you off to a good start and hopefully a conclusive answer. 

About the only thing that comes to mind is to give Ameriquip a call and get their advice as they make the back hoes for John Deere the 790 and 990 of which are made by Yanmar for John Deere. Ameriquip does not seem to have a website so you might try calling your local Deere dealer for some contact info. 

I am not certain but there may be some similarities there that may allow you to adapt a mounting kit for the 790 or 990. Good luck with your project and let us know how it turns out. Don't for get......LOTS of pictures! 
  :friends: :cheers:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Better answers*

Jerry,

Chief got me thinking and after a little research (and talking to a friend) I found that Yanmar did make a TLB or a tractor with BH only, model YBH-660 mounted to 19-25 HP models including subframe. The YBH-660, upon close inspection, and stamped into the frame, is made in Canada and not Japan.....So it's a Woods model 650! Also Kelly (manufacturer for Koyker) offers BH's for your size and model....but none recommend the three point as aggressive users can, and have torn up tractors.

Clear as mud?? I think the general concensus is a subframe mount backhoe is available, but the three point is not....or not adviseable.

Mark


----------

